# Knitting pattern for Christmas items to cover Terrys chocolate orange



## Bella langdale (Sep 18, 2016)

I've just joined this forum and await replies eagerly :sm24:


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Are you a member of Ravelry?
If not, you can join for free and you're never spammed with junk mail

Here are the search results for a knitting pattern - though they're not free
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=choc%20orange%20covers&view=captioned_thumbs&craft=knitting&sort=best


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Newcastle Australia. :sm01:


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.
I wish to add that many, many patterns on Ravelry are free.


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

I saved this to do but it crochet,

http://blog.lovecrochet.com/crochet-with-kate-adorable-apple-cosies/


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Free crochet patterns:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chocolate-orange-covers
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chocolate-orange-cover-snowman

Free knit patterns:
http://crazydaisy60.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/chocolate-orange-cover-pattern.html
http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/61405574/Patterns/Santa%27s%20Chocolate%20Orange%20Tree%20Decoration.pdf

YouTube video -- You may be able to modify this pudding pattern to suit your needs. Instead of adding stuffing you could add a row with yarn overs (YO, K2tog) and add a draw string at the bottom.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Chocolate%20orange%20cover&view=large_mobile&page=1&sort=best


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG
http://crazydaisy60.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/chocolate-orange-cover-pattern.html
he looks like Shawn the Sheep


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Using just orange cover on ravelry I found one free knit pattern. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lamb-chocolate-orange-cover


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

i do not know if any one has put up POSTKNIT OR POSTKNITS and you want BAGGLES they look like they hang and the head comes up off the body for you to put your choccie in the body i would like the pattern but have to wait for family to come and get me the pattern i believe the pattern has to be bought


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Google hand-knit or crochet Christmas balls something should come up!
You probably will something special there


----------



## mmonohon (Jul 9, 2016)

I am amazed at how many there are!!


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Welcome.... 
I just remembered this.... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/santa-baggles-gift-bag


----------

